# Taurus Ultra-Lite Revolver Reliability Poll Based on Rounds Fired.



## Ronn82727 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone! It's a new year and a new Poll! I am tying to get some non-bias data on how reliable that Taurus Ultra-Lite Revolvers are. _Thats why I posted the Poll here and not the Taurus section. _

Please ONLY answer the poll if you have or had any of the Taurus Ultra-Lite revolvers. 
DO NOT answer the poll if you have or had a regular Taurus revolver, I believe this would throw off the data. 
Please only vote only once however, If you have more than one Taurus Ultra -Lite revolver please vote as many times as you have Ultra-Lite revolvers.

How many rounds have you fired with your Taurus Ultra-Lite and not had a problem or had a Problem?

1-2000 Rounds and NO Problems
1-2000 Rounds before I had a Problem / Problems
2000-4000 Rounds and NO Problems
2000-4000 Rounds before I had a Problem / Problems
4000-6000 Rounds and NO Problems
4000-6000 Rounds before I had a Problem /Problems
6000-8000 Rounds and I had NO Problems
6000-8000 Rounds before I had a Problem /Problems
More than 8000 Rounds and NO Problems
More than 8000 Rounds before I had a Problem / Problems

I am torn between the Taurus 941 Ultra-Lite and the S&W 351PD Airweight for my CCW. Hopefully this data can help someone else decide too.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Ronn82727 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! It's a new year and a new Poll! I am tying to get some non-bias data on how reliable that Taurus Ultra-Lite Revolvers are. _Thats why I posted the Poll here and not the Taurus section. _
> 
> Please ONLY answer the poll if you have or had any of the Taurus Ultra-Lite revolvers.
> DO NOT answer the poll if you have or had a regular Taurus revolver, I believe this would throw off the data.
> ...


Never owned a Taurus and never will. But that's besides the point. Why would you want to use a .22 Magnum for self defense anyway? Especially if you needed it to defend yourself against someone who is pumped up on drugs? Which would not be unusual. They may not even realize that they've been shot giving them enough time to possibly kill you. Hell, there have been many instances where people have been shot multiple times with larger caliber guns and continued to fight on. You should seriously consider at least a .38 or 9mm preferably larger. The name of the game is to be able to quickly and efficiently stop an assailant. A .22 Magnum is marginal at best. Unless of course you're good enough to be able to drill a few into their eye sockets.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't believe that there will be enough data to get a good feel for the reliability of a Taurus Ultra Lite. I DO believe that there are enough negative opinions about Taurus in general here to make me buy something other than a Taurus. 

JMHO, YMMV, Good luck,

GW


----------



## Ronn82727 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks man. Yeah just trying to get a big sample but, I have not had much of response on this forum. The S&W forum went crazy lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Ronn82727 said:


> Thanks man. Yeah just trying to get a big sample but, I have not had much of response on this forum. *The S&W forum went crazy lol*.


I can imagine so! I don't think you'll find too many Taurus aficionados on this forum. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Had several Taurus offerings , including 3 of the Ultra-lites ( what can I say...........gluttony for punishment I guess) note that not a SINGLE Taurus of any kind remains here , and the majority of them NEEDED that "lifetime warranty". They overall spent more time in transition back and forth to and from the factory than being shot or in the safe. 

Junk. Period. Useful as a paperweight.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Freethought said:


> Had several Taurus offerings , including 3 of the Ultra-lites ( what can I say...........gluttony for punishment I guess) note that not a SINGLE Taurus of any kind remains here , and the majority of them NEEDED that "lifetime warranty". They overall spent more time in transition back and forth to and from the factory than being shot or in the safe.
> 
> Junk. Period. *Useful as a paperweight.*


Nooo, it can also be used as sinker on a fishing line. Or maybe to beat someone over the head with.


----------

